# If it fair to say Overeem will never join the ufc?



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Unless a miracle happens? With him being the dream/k1 champ and strikeforce letting him do what the hell he wants. Does the ufc seem very unlikely? Plus their exclusive contracts makes it nearly impossible for him to fight in dream/k1 while in the ufc.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

When his strikeforce contract ends Dana will be able to sign him if he just pays the man his fair market value which means 200k+ base and a percentage of the buys. Overeem is making major bank outside of the UFC, so they have to pay top dollar for exclusivity.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

osmium said:


> When his strikeforce contract ends Dana will be able to sign him if he just pays the man his fair market value which means 200k+ base and a percentage of the buys. Overeem is making major bank outside of the UFC, so they have to pay top dollar for exclusivity.


yup, unfortunately the ufc likes to think of itself as bigger than one fighter and have this attitude of "we dont need him, he needs us".... that attitude usually works in their favor but on this occassion overeem definitely does not need the ufc to put food on his table.

the fans and journalist just have to keep peskering the ufc about it then it will eventually get done.... hopefully overeem will still be in his prime by then


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Then they will make him sign over lifetime video game likeness rights! 

Wish guys like Kos, Velasquez, Fitch, Penn etc got together and made a stand on that one. 

If Reem signs, he should be getting his market value. And so should the rest of the guys.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think it's impossible, but highly unlikely. The DREAM belt and the Strikeforce belt aren't even the problem, he could just vacate them and leave. He's probably going to be involved in K-1 a bit more now since he won the GP and I doubt Zuffa would ever allow a non-exclusive contract to be made. 

Two years from now Overeem will be in Fedor's shoes.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think he'll be in sooner than you think. I reckon he'll finish his current Strikeforce contract and go straight into UFC.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He will be in the UFC soon.

Overeem likes Belts^^ and only one is missing so


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Overeem has personally said on video that the UFC belt is his ultimate goal.

You do the math.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Overeem has personally said on video that the UFC belt is his ultimate goal.
> 
> You do the math.


what I was gonna say. He said that his plan is to get belts in all the top organisations, and UFC is the only one missing.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Overeem is where the hype is at heavyweight now. Brock has has been beaten badly, Cain is already the champ, Fedor hasn't fought often enough and has a loss.

The only hype the UFC has at heavyweight right now is JDS and after he gets his title shot who else is there?

The UFC needs Overeem.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Its no longer a question of does the UFC want Overeem when you think about it, its all about does Overeem want to join, he is huge outside the UFC so huge that been restricted to just 2 or 3 fights at best per year under an exclusive contact may not be beneficial to him, can the UFC alone really offer him what Dream, SF and K-1 will get him combined? he is not going to be cheep, you can forget about your $200 + PPV's offer mentioned earlier, the Reem would have to be the most expensive UFC signing EVER.

As for the question does Dana want him?

Of course Dana wants him you would be a idiot to think other wise forget about potential world MMA rankings, or about having the best fighters in the world and all that BS, and think about what really matters to the UFC.....MONEY

Who on the planet right now is going to sell more PPV's than Overeem right now, and your telling Dana is not all that interested, yea right.

The next HW fight at the UFC is not until UFC 127 and its Mark Hunt vs Chris Tuchscherer, and you think they don't want the Reem of course not why would they with such quality on offer.

In fact the hype of the Reem right now they could probably sign Valentijn Overeem and use his brothers hype to help promote him to a acceptable UFC standard.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think Overeem will be in the UFC one day. Let's just hope it is while he is still in his prime.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't see the UFC being able to offer Overeem a better deal than K-1, Strikeforce, and Dream all put together give him. He's the HW champ in both Strikeforce and Dream...champion endorsements, ya...the only way this guy fights in the UFC is if they offer him a fight, or a contract that allows him to fight anywhere he wants. He basically wants exactly what Fedor wants lol cept he's going out and fighting everywhere, whereas Fedor is kinda just collecting dust.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Its no longer a question of does the UFC want Overeem when you think about it, its all about does Overeem want to join, he is huge outside the UFC so huge that been restricted to just 2 or 3 fights at best per year under an exclusive contact may not be beneficial to him, can the UFC alone really offer him what Dream, SF and K-1 will get him combined? he is not going to be cheep, you can forget about your $200 + PPV's offer mentioned earlier, the Reem would have to be the most expensive UFC signing EVER.
> 
> As for the question does Dana want him?
> 
> ...


Very well said! :thumbsup:

Thats exactly how Dana and the UFC work.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> its all about does Overeem want to join


he has said that his goal is to be the UFC champ. He can go there now that he has fulfilled one of his goals of winning the K-1 GP.

why are we even debating this?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Overeem is the best HW in the world. I think both M-1/Fedor and the UFC/Dana White know this.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not convinced that Reem will be the huge draw people are saying. Even Fedor wasn't a bigger draw than Kimbo on national TV.

Reem should be a huge draw and will be for hardcore fans. But I'm not sure he'll be the kind of draw that Brock was and probably can't demand the same kind of money.

In the end, I don't think Dana will allow Overeem to also particpate in K-1.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

He wont join the UFC because did you even see the size of him VS Duffee i dont think his diet will allow him to fight as many times as Dana wants , in SF Scott just roles over and lets him fight when the cycle is complete.


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

We'll probably see Overeem WHEN and IF he fights and beats Fedor. If he fought Fedor and beat him then he's obviously the top ranked Heavyweight fighter outside the UFC so there would be no reason not to sign Reem. Plus, Dana would love nothing more than that to happen because he'd then have a fighter that has a win over the greatest MMA fighter. That to me means a lot of hype and big money and before you say Werdum, he's been beat before in the UFC.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

FrodoFraggins said:


> I'm not convinced that Reem will be the huge draw people are saying. Even Fedor wasn't a bigger draw than Kimbo on national TV.
> 
> Reem should be a huge draw and will be for hardcore fans. But I'm not sure he'll be the kind of draw that Brock was and probably can't demand the same kind of money.
> 
> In the end, I don't think Dana will allow Overeem to also particpate in K-1.


I agree that he won't be the draw Brock was but he is a very marketable guy. A huge, ripped, well proportioned 6"5 powerhouse muay thai wrecking machine that finishes every fight.

It would not be hard to make Reem a huge star with the right marketing strategy and opponents.

Reem vs Kongo would be a great first fight in the UFC for him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Brydon said:


> The UFC needs Overeem.


He doesn't need the UFC and the UFC doesn't need him.

But they both could benefit from him being in the UFC.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

When the UFC was after Fedor they offered him reportedly the most money every offered to one fighter and the option to still compete in ***** compeitions... if the UFC is smart, they will offer Overeem the same thing, with the option to still compete in K1... only this time there won't be douchebags like M-1 to get in the way.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He doesn't need the UFC and the UFC doesn't need him.
> 
> But they both could benefit from him being in the UFC.


Overeem is currently the most hyped up Heavyweight fighter in the world and is in the prime of his career. Brocks stock fell after the cain fight. The only other contender with hype is JDS, but that hype isnt on the same scale as The Reems.

If the UFC want to be the organisation with the best fighters in the world, they need to sign Overeem.

You have to think about how marketable Overeem would be to casual fans too. One of Brocks main appeals is his sheer size and strength. Overeem is a mammoth of a man, hes like a god damn super hero. The marketing and money they could make from the Reem has crazy potential.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Overeem is currently the most hyped up Heavyweight fighter in the world and is in the prime of his career. Brocks stock fell after the cain fight. The only other contender with hype is JDS, but that hype isnt on the same scale as The Reems.
> 
> If the UFC want to be the organisation with the best fighters in the world, they need to sign Overeem.
> 
> You have to think about how marketable Overeem would be to casual fans too. One of Brocks main appeals is his sheer size and strength. Overeem is a mammoth of a man, hes like a god damn super hero. The marketing and money they could make from the Reem has crazy potential.


They could certainly use him. Potential to be a huge draw. But they don't need him. They still have the best fighters top to bottom of any organization in the world. Its not like they are desperate like SF to sign 1 guy (Fedor). 

Overall I still think he is relatively unknown to casual UFC viewers. Not that it couldn't change pretty quickly with UFC exposure. Would be a great addition and I'm sure they want him. But all I am saying is they don't need him. Its not like SF has a clue about marketing and setting up the best fights. SO really without the UFC, his MMA stock doesn't grow much in that organization.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

The UFC doesn't *need* him. But I do agree that HW is lacking without him (and/or Werdum, Fedor).

I think it'll come down to the contract/offer he gets though. Thank god he doesn't have M1 in his corner. LOL


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Brydon said:


> I agree that he won't be the draw Brock was but he is a very marketable guy. A huge, ripped, well proportioned 6"5 powerhouse muay thai wrecking machine that finishes every fight.
> 
> It would not be hard to make Reem a huge star with the right marketing strategy and opponents.
> 
> Reem vs Kongo would be a great first fight in the UFC for him.


Yeah, Brock was such a huge draw because he came prepackaged with a giant fanbase before he ever stepped foot in the UFC. Overeem would still be a pretty big draw though. The dude is huge, puts on exciting fights, has devastating KO power in his hands and knees, and would be coming in with a pretty impressive pedigree. The UFC hype machine is extremely good at what it does, they wouldnt have to try very hard to get people excited about someone who looks and fights like Overeem.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

You know what? Maybe Josh Barnett will actually challenge the Reem for his belts.

Thats the only guy besides Big Foot Silva who I see stepping up right now :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Except it'd have to be in DREAM, and for that title alone, as there's no way Barnett's getting licensed to fight in the US for the SF belt.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Except it'd have to be in DREAM, and for that title alone, as there's no way Barnett's getting licensed to fight in the US for the SF belt.


Yep I though about the Dream belt here :thumbsup:

Even much much better!

Plus Josh has a great style too challenge him too!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

BrianRClover said:


> When the UFC was after Fedor they offered him reportedly the most money every offered to one fighter and the option to still compete in ***** compeitions... if the UFC is smart, they will offer Overeem the same thing, with the option to still compete in K1... only this time there won't be douchebags like M-1 to get in the way.


M-1 Representatives had said the offer from Dana was no where close to the inflated number the media was giving, which is probably true seeing the "huge" contract he gave Jake Shields. M-1 said it wasn't even close to being half of what the media was reporting.

Also you have to realize, Dana never acknowledged the amount that the press was saying, when people brought out the reported amount, all Dana said was "it was a lot of money."

I have my reservations personally about the "6 fight, 30 million contract." This would be even more than what Brock is making, and Fedor wouldn't draw half of what Brock is.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> Yeah, Brock was such a huge draw because he came prepackaged with a giant fanbase before he ever stepped foot in the UFC. Overeem would still be a pretty big draw though. The dude is huge, puts on exciting fights, has devastating KO power in his hands and knees, and would be coming in with a pretty impressive pedigree. The UFC hype machine is extremely good at what it does, they wouldnt have to try very hard to get people excited about someone who looks and fights like Overeem.


Yeah, it wouldn't be hard to hype Ubereem at all. They could basically just show a pan up of him and then a couple of clips of his striking. Book him against any decent named HW in the UFC and watch people flock to it. Something like Ubereem vs Carwin or Brock would draw a ton. Casual fans love the UFC and love watching giants clash.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He doesn't need the UFC and the UFC doesn't need him.
> 
> But they both could benefit from him being in the UFC.


Very true. I got a bit excited and reading what I wrote your analysis was much better. To re-phrase my initial post:

The UFC would greatly benefit by having Overeem to add further depth and continue the hype the HW division has seen in recent years.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who knows at this point really. It's very difficult to understand The Reem sometimes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Overeem is probably one of those guys who enjoys his freedom. That being the case he may not want to go to the UFC cause he would have to forfeit his freedom so to speak. The only reason he would go to the UFC is if he got serious!:confused02:


----------

